# Trivia 11/27



## luckytrim (Nov 27, 2018)

trivia 11/27
DID YOU KNOW...
The first recorded mention of same-sex marriage occurs in  Ancient Rome and
seems to have occurred without too much debate until  Christianity became the
official religion. In 1989, Denmark was the first  post-Christianity nation
to legally recognize same-sex marriage.


1. The first ever ticker tape parade was held in New York City  in 1886. What 
was being celebrated?
2. Just as the Roman Empire split into East and West  divisions, so did the 
Catholic Church. This split happened in 1054 and became known  as what?
3. The ancient site of Knossos is linked with which  civilization?
  a. - Persian
  b. - Spartan
  c. - Etruscan
  d. - Minoan
4. How many tiles are used in the game of  Scrabble?
5. Which religion uses the taijitu, also known as yin and  yang, as a main 
symbol to represent universal unity and the duality of all  phenomena?
  a. - Buddhism
  b. - Hinduism
  c. - Taoism
  d. - Sikhism
6. Who Am I ?
I played for 14 seasons as a Dolphin quarterback. As an eight  time Pro 
Bowler, I had the pleasure of throwing the ball to such greats  as Paul 
Warfield and Nat Moore. Retiring in 1980, I handed the reins  over to Don 
Strock and David Woodley.
7. In which of the Fifty would I find the Home of Coca-Cola ?   Also, Pepsi ?
(Two Different States...)
8. In what country was Vincent Van Gogh born?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Cinco de Mayo was started by Mexican-Americans living in the  United States.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. The dedication of the Statue of Liberty
2. The Great Schism
3. - d
4. - 100
5. - c
6. I am Bob Griese
7. Georgia and New York
8. the Netherlands

TRUTH !!
In 1862, at the time the Battle of Puebla took place, the  United States was
engaged in its Civil War. The French presence in Mexico was a  strategic
move: by gaining a toehold in Mexico, the French could then  support the
Confederate Army. The defeat of the French at the Battle of  Puebla was not
definitive, but it helped to stave off the French while the  U.S. Union
forces made advances. Thus Cinco de Mayo can be seen as a  turning point in
the U.S. Civil War. Cinco de Mayo was first celebrated in the  United States
in Southern California in 1863 as a show of solidarity with  Mexico against
French rule.
Celebrations continued on a yearly basis, and by the 1930s it  was seen as an
opportunity to celebrate Mexican identity, promote ethnic  consciousness and
build community solidarity. In the 1950s and 60s  Mexican-American youths
appropriated the holiday and it gained a bi-national flavor,  and its
celebration was used as a way to build Mexican-American pride.  Celebrations
sometimes acquired corporate sponsors, and this is the way the  holiday began
to take on a commercial flavor.


----------

